# The shield



## jerry russell (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought you guys would like to see this photo showing the shield on a really good hog. Most times it is hard to see but it is pretty defined in this photo. I outlined it as well. I discovered the strength of this shield many years ago when I shot a 300 class monster with a 4 blade glue-on conical and a wood shaft. I made and absolutely perfect shot and it sounded like I hit a sheet of plywood.  The hog was later taken and the broadhead was found less than 1.5 inches in and embeded in the shield.

I am a strong advocate of a two blade heads on the giant piggys.

Cant wait till this weekend. I will be trying out a new prototype boadhead. Hopefully on this big guy.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice hog. Hope you get him.


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like a rhino to me !!!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 7, 2012)

Where would you put an arrow in this one?


----------



## Skunkhound (Feb 7, 2012)

that's a pretty tough lookin pig


----------



## Troy Butler (Feb 7, 2012)

Brother killed one in deer season that weighed 230lbs on scale old pig. When we skined him his hide from mid back to just below neck was around 1.5"  thick and stood straight out like a board. I dont think an arrow would have done any good.  But an bullet in the ear made him drop.


----------



## Rare Breed (Feb 7, 2012)

That's alot of bacon!


----------



## frankwright (Feb 7, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Where would you put an arrow in this one?



Wait until he brings that right front leg forward and slightly quartering away and tuck the broadhead in low and tight right behind the leg.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2012)

frankwright said:


> Wait until he brings that right front leg forward and slightly quartering away and tuck the broadhead in low and tight right behind the leg.



I agree.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 7, 2012)

frankwright said:


> Wait until he brings that right front leg forward and slightly quartering away and tuck the broadhead in low and tight right behind the leg.



Well said. That low shot is critical because if penetration is limited and a single lung is hit, a low arrow will make tracking possible. When these tanks come rolling in, patience is key.  

These giant pigs are one of my favorite things to hunt in the world. If this big boy will donate his time this weekend, I will do a little video when I skin him to show the size and thickness of the shielding to those that have not encountered it. It is really an amazing thing to see in nature.


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 7, 2012)

The shield shows very well in that photo Jerry. Thanks for the interesting post. Of course we don't have those things up here  but excellent information for everyone in any case.

Ed


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's one the wife killed a few yrs back. 3 fingers wide behind his front leg the shield was...


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, that is a dramatic picture. Best I have seen showing the shield.


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 7, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2012)

What is the shield made from??? Bone or tissue???


----------



## Neven (Feb 7, 2012)

Have any of you tried shooting into that shield on a deceased hog with a 2 blade or 3,4 blade head just to see what the penetration is?  I'm just curious to see what the results would be.  Good luck.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 8, 2012)

I`ve shot a couple through the shield close to that size. I like to shoot them low in the pocket or mid body angled forward. I was shooting around 55 lbs and a 650 grain chundo arrow with a woodsman. Got about 8" penetration.Both went under 100 yards.I`m sure you`ll have a dead boar pic with a widow laying on top soon.

This pig from last year was not that big for sure but was shot with a 47lb bow and 525 grain arrow with a zwickey no mercy.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> What is the shield made from??? Bone or tissue???



??????


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 8, 2012)

Dave,

I found this "A male feral hog also develops a thick, tough skin composed of cartilage and scar tissue on the shoulder area which is sometimes referred to as a shield. The shield develops continually as the hog ages and through fighting."

Here:

http://www.texasboars.com/articles/facts.html

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for that info Ed! Great info in this post, I've never even seen a wild hog, let alone know how they're put together! Now I see where the arrow penetration problem comes from.


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 8, 2012)

You are welcome Dave

Ed


----------



## gurn (Feb 8, 2012)

Gosh RC looks like that single bevel showed no mercy!!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2012)

When it come's to critters it's RC that shows no mercy


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 9, 2012)

It's amazing how one boar will have a shield and another won't.  I've never seen one that was two blade proof though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> It's amazing how one boar will have a shield and another won't.  I've never seen one that was two blade proof though.





I`ve cleaned some sows that had one too. Not as thick as a boar shield though.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 18, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> It's amazing how one boar will have a shield and another won't.  I've never seen one that was two blade proof though.



I agree. That shield is a nasty, gristly, hard barrier that has stopped many a bullet. A friend of mine shot a big 'ole stinky boar one afternoon way back when we were in High School. The shot came from a .30-06, a respectable caliber, and when the bullet hit there was a huge dust cloud where dried mud that was on the hog, went airborn! The shot was good, we thought, the hog rolled and tumbled a few times, let out a blood-curldling squeal and then STOOD UP and staggered off into the creek bottom. Shield-1 , remington core-lokt, 0.  
  The shield is like a bullet-proof vest, and bullet proof vests can be stabbed through. HELLO two blade broadhead! When shooting at a big hog with trad stuff, don't dismiss the shield altogether, shot placement is very important. I usually try to wait until the hog quarters away, for two reasons. 1) if he's quartering away, he ain't looking right at me as i draw, and 2) on a quartering away shot the arrow has nowhere to go except forward into the goodies. (although most times at this angle the arrow stops at the off side shoulder). The hog(s) in the pictures are both over 200 lbs. i believe, even though martin argued with me. The point is.... they were both brought down with a 50# longbow, 550gr. arrow and a two blade broadhead. I am not a hog expert by any stretch, but i have killed a few, and missed even more, and never even got a shot at still more!


----------

